# Installazione su dispositivo usb

## ago

E' la prima volta che cerco di installare gentoo su un dispositivo usb.

Sto provando e riprovando ma non ne vuole sapere di partire; all'avvio mostra sempre l'errore "Please append a correct "root=" boot option".

Inutile dire che ho provato anche con gli uuid

Avete idee/esperienze in merito?

----------

## cloc3

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> E' la prima volta che cerco di installare gentoo su un dispositivo usb.
> 
> Sto provando e riprovando ma non ne vuole sapere di partire; all'avvio mostra sempre l'errore "Please append a correct "root=" boot option".
> 
> Inutile dire che ho provato anche con gli uuid
> ...

 

come hai costruito il kernel?

e la initramfs?

i moduli usb sono compilati built-in o no?

----------

## ago

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> come hai costruito il kernel?

 

L'ho compilato manualmente come sempre senza nessun initrd

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> e la initramfs?

 

come detto sopra non l'ho messa, è necessaria?

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> i moduli usb sono compilati built-in o no?

 

è tutto built-in

----------

## cloc3

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *cloc3 wrote:*   e la initramfs? 
> 
> come detto sopra non l'ho messa, è necessaria?
> ...

 

in linea di principio, no.

ma se qualcosa non funziona, come puoi controllare?

talvolta, è sufficiente aggiungere un ritardo al momento del boot.

c'è un istruzione apposita (mi pare delay=..., che dovrebbe essere riconosciuta anche dal kernel semplice (senza initramfs).

----------

## ago

non ho ben capito cosa consigli di fare per trovare l'errore...ho cercato un po su delay ma viene usato su lilo,...forse sarà una specie di timeout per grub...a cosa ti riferivi precisamente?

----------

## armaoin

Penso che si riferisse a rootdelay, qui viene spiegato:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-825975.html

----------

